
NoSQL, Heroku, and You - peter123
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/7/20/nosql/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+heroku+%28Heroku+News%29
======
AndrewO
I've been a little wary of the MongoHQ option because it's a separate service
and I was worried about latency. But, I guess if it's all hosted on EC2 that
doesn't matter as much...?

Does anyone have any experience using MongoHQ on Heroku?

~~~
peter123
Yes, we are running MongoHQ with Heroku and so far, it's been great. Tool-
wise, not great, but been told that it will get better.

------
liamk
I have been waiting for someone to explain the advantages of the different
NoSQL solutions - this article is certainly a good start. I'd be curious to
hear, from people who know the technologies well, if Adam's views on which
each NoSQL solution can be used for are correct.

~~~
dasil003
EngineYard did a series of 6 that goes a bit more in-depth, their blog nav
sucks though so just use this:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=site:engineyard.com+%22key-
va...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site:engineyard.com+%22key-
value+stores+part%22)

Honestly there aren't any really great comparisons because the people with the
really in-depth knowledge about one db or another tend not to have the same
depth in the others. Plus there's the fanboy quotient adding to the hype,
which initially was really turning me off to the whole NoSQL meme.

More recently though I've decided that I can't let the ignorant hype distract
me from discovering the real value. In general I still think most apps
probably need some kind of relational database (and generally I consider a
relational DB a nice hedge against changing requirements), but I'm also
spending quite a bit of time on optimizing my own app and it's amazing how
certain alternative data stores offer primitives to billiantly pick off real
world bottlenecks cropping up in a traditional SQL DB.

So for me the best way to approach it has been by looking through the prism of
real world problems.

------
joubert
Has anybody here used AllegroGraph?
<http://www.franz.com/agraph/allegrograph/>

------
CitizenKane
For more in depth information on this topic I highly suggest Adam Wiggins'
talk at QCon. The video can be found here
<http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Horizontal-Scalability>

I really like how he treats the topic in a balanced and well reasoned way.
Makes it great to learn more about the topic at hand.

------
semmons
dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1530812>

~~~
duck
I don't think people consider it a dup when this one has the votes and the
other one doesn't. I do agree it is bizarre when a story is submitted multiple
times and the latter of the two (or more) "makes" it.

As far as the write-up goes, very good overview of NoSQL choices and some
high-level ideas of when to use each option.

